# bridal makeup



## mollymay (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi can anyone show me how to do a bridal makeover using maybe pinks.

Dress is white and the flowers are going to be red and white roses.

advice on the best colours to use would be very appreciated thankkyou


----------

